# Achat d'un iBook



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai acheter un iBook G4,
celui a 1050 et je voulais savoir ce que vous en pensiez ?!

En effet, il n'est pas tout récent, 
il y aura bientot les mac intel
mais ils seront surement plus cher ?

J'ai besoin d'un portable avec beaucoup d'autonomie, 
un écran 12"
performant.

Mon utilisation se résume à programmer, surfer sur le net tchater
et faire de la bureautique, et regarder des dvd !

Est ce qu'il me conviendra,
je n'ai jamais eu de mac.... ce sera la premiere fois...

merci
bon surf
@++


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2006)

A priori ça peut le faire,
mais j'attendrais quand même les iBook intel pour voir ce qu'il en est. Et si ils te déçoivent, fonce sur un iBook à la FNAC ou ailleurs. 










PS: Apple fêtera ses 30 ans le 1er varil prochain, on peut espérer que des annonces y seront faites


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2006)

Yes je voi ce que tu veux dire
mais mon budget n'est pa très elastique
donc 1050 plus l'apple care 
mais pas plus cher

je crains que les nouveaux 12" soit plus cher genre 1300 plus lapple care...1600
enfin plus du tout dans mes corde

de plus je ne vais pas tout de suite revendre mon pc portable
pour le temps de l'acclimatation....


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

Salut, 
Perso je te dirais
*FONCE*​


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

Excuse pour le manque de développement mais une chanson bien a la radio  
Bon commencer bienvenu sur MacG
Deux question : 
1°- es-tu étudiant ou enseignant ?
2°- tu fais quoi avec ton ordi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2006)

Jsui étudiant en pharmacie, rien a voir avec l'informatique mais taper des cours avec un ordi qui a 6h d'autonomie....

Et avec mon ordi pc (pr l'instant) je programme actuellement sous delphi
mais peut etre bientot sur C++
puis je surf sur le net je tchat et je regarde des films

mais je veux un ultraportable

donc je me rend bien compte que je n'ai pas besoin d'une config de fou pour cette utilisation
et je ne me vois donc pas payer trop cher pour un mac intel...plus performant mais dont je n'aurai pas besoin....

donc voila le dilemne....mac ibook 12" ou attent de l'intel....

sachant que ce serai bien de laisser la premiere génération passer
je n'ai pas envie d'essuyer des platres pour mon premier passage chez mac....


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

oki.
Bon primo ... comme tu parles d'un 12" à 1050 euros tu ne dois pas connaître les offres étudiant. 
Le plus avantageux est de passer par le site de l'OFUP ... tu seras redirigé sur l'AS avec des prix à -10 %. 
Sinon vu ton utilisation l'iBook semble adapté ... donc tu as visé dans le 1000. 
Le mien a 18 mois et il roule comme au premier jour avec un peu plus de mémoire, passage à Tiger oblige. 
Cette version est fiable, stable et bien rodées.
Alors mon conseil : commande , tu vas le recevoir dans 15 jours et avec les 15 jours, pardon 14 jours de délais de satisfaction on sera après le 1 avril. 
Si ce qui sort est vraiment mieux tu pourras changer.


_Ma copine Edith me souffle dans l'oreillette, si au passage tu veux récupérer un peu plus de fric, et si tu n'as pas besoin d'imprimante tu peux prendre l'imprimante sur l'AS tu as 90 euros de réduc et tu le revends sur eBay _


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2006)

Sinon passes par l'offre MIPE, tu auras une sacrée ristourne sur l'apple care


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2006)

Yep 1249 avec l'apple care... faut voir...


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

Notre futur ami (oui hé ho faut pas oublier il est toujours sur un PC  ) est de Clermont ...
Il va avoir le droit à une AE perso*  



_* penser à demander à Steve une bonne réduc pour ma fonction de commercial​_


----------



## Tox (8 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Sinon vu ton utilisation l'iBook semble adapté ... donc tu as visé dans le 1000.
> Le mien a 18 mois et il roule comme au premier jour avec un peu plus de mémoire, passage à Tiger oblige.
> Cette version est fiable, stable et bien rodées.
> Alors mon conseil : commande , tu vas le recevoir dans 15 jours et avec les 15 jours, pardon 14 jours de délais de satisfaction on sera après le 1 avril.
> Si ce qui sort est vraiment mieux tu pourras changer.


Je partage, tant au niveau de l'expérience que de l'analyse.


----------



## duracel (8 Mars 2006)

Tu n'es pas obligé de prendre l'apple care tout de suite, tu as un an suivant on achat pour te décider, et éventuellement trouver de l'argent.


----------



## kertruc (8 Mars 2006)

Je te conseille d'appeler chez Apple tous les jours à 8h et de demander un iBook en refurb.

Tu t'en tireras ainsi pour 1000&#8364; avec l'Apple Care (que tu peux effectivement prendre un an (moins un jour) après ton achat...


----------



## Bullwei (8 Mars 2006)

moi j'ai sauté le pas pour ce petit bijou et c'est l'achat le plus judicieu que j'ai fait de mon existence


----------



## mielle186 (9 Mars 2006)

Juste pour signaler que la configuration de base du ibook 12" avec 40 GO pour le disque dure est un peu juste surtout que le système d'exploitation plus le formatage font qu'il te reste environ 23 GO au final!!! Moi je ne le savais pas... et mon ibook et reparti le lendemain de son arrivée car DD bcp trop juste... (mais il me manque ) 
Mais bon, il sera bientO sur le Refurb!! et je l'ai pas abimé du tout!! Et franchement à part cette "surprise" qui m'a déçue, en plus c'était mon Switch :rose: Ce portable il est génial!


----------



## Tox (9 Mars 2006)

Tu dois donc gérer de très gros fichiers. Sur mon 30 Go, je pouvais compter environ 17 ou 18 Go de libre à la livraison. Actuellement, il me reste près de 12 Go de libre après 18 mois d'utilisation (fichiers Word et Excel en pagaille pour le boulot, photos et musique (sauvegardées régulièrement sur un HD externe, compagnon indispensable d'un portable).

Pour moi, le seul point noir de l'iBook concerne la qualité médiocre de la dalle 12" (carrément d'un autre âge en temps informatique).


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Bon la mon choix est quasiment fait.....

Ca va être le ibook 12".... 
Le seul petit accro restant est le choix du disque dur....
non pas pour un problème financier mais pour le délai de livraison....
suis je prêt à patienter deux semaine au lieu d'une....
telle est la question....

bon je vais me coucher la nuit porte conseil
Buena nocte à tous

@+
Pharmacos

Special thanks for chandler_jf pr les bons conseils
et pour la démo de mac 


en un mot....*converti*


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

C'est simple si tu en as besoin un de suite fonce sinon attends l'ibook intel


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Dans tout les cas je ne prendai pas le ibook intel,
je ne veux pas payer les pots cassés d'une première génération


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Dans tout les cas je ne prendai pas le ibook intel,
> je ne veux pas payer les pots cassés d'une première génération


Ben moi je veux bien quand on voir les retours des MacBook Pro  (d'ailleurs j'en ai pris un  )


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je veux bien quand on voir les retours des MacBook Pro  (d'ailleurs j'en ai pris un  )


 
... mais Pharmacos se pissait deja dessus (dixit lui-même) en voyant l'iBook et MacOSX ... alors si tu lui donnes direct un MBP il va devenir EP


----------



## duracel (10 Mars 2006)

Ce que je crains avec les ibook intel, c'est que l'on retrouve un peu la situation du mini.
C'est-à-dire que le 12' serait en core solo et le 14' en core duo. Ou si la taille des écrans change, que le plus portable soit avec un solo, ce qui risque d'être un handicap. En tout cas, ça me ferait réflechir avant d'en prendre un.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Je viens de me lacher ce matin

J'ai acheté sur le refurb
un powerbook 12".........1300 ou plutot 1296 et des poussières

petite question  ?
Est ce que la batterie dure bien 5h ??

Bon ben en attente de le recevoir pour voir
si mon premier switch est le bon....


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mars 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la batterie dure bien 5h ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

4h30


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Mouais mais bon la g un pc (oui je sais c'est pas bien)
et je tiens 1h30 dc deja ca me changera 

et sinon votre avis sur cette patite affaire ?
bonne action ....
ou bien j'aurai du rester sur le iBook 12" ???


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Franchement, t'as une meilleure carte graphique, une entrée son, un HD plus rapide, un bus plus rapide, un proc plus rapide, plus léger, plus petit, et avec un superdrive,
de quoi tu te plains ?


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, t'as une meilleure carte graphique, une entrée son, un HD plus rapide, un bus plus rapide, un proc plus rapide, plus léger, plus petit, et avec un superdrive,
> de quoi tu te plains ?


 
il va devenir EP en le voyant je vous jure .....


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Bon d'accord j'accepte ca a l'air vraiment bien !!!

Petite précision c'est quoi EP ?? lol


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mars 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord j'accepte ca a l'air vraiment bien !!!
> 
> Petite précision c'est quoi EP ?? lol


 
HORS CHARTE


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Attention Messieurs dames,

je vais bientot changer de catégorie
alors si vous voulez me traiter de sale pcéiste c'est maintenant parce qu'apres c'est fini


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> HORS CHARTE


 Tiens ?!?! :hein: Depuis quand t'es un vert ?  

:rateau:


----------



## chandler_jf (10 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ?!?! :hein: Depuis quand t'es un vert ?
> 
> :rateau:


 
On en parle, on en parle  . Il y aura un pot de nomination  
Donc j'ai pris un vert clair pas un vert modo :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

Tu as bien fais Pharmacos , j'aurais fais pareil que toi


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Thanks StJohnPerse


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

L'ibook est une très bonne machine mais si j'avais eu la chance d'avoir ton budget et un powerbook au même prix que l'ibook , je me serai pas du tout privé


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Tout ca grace au refurb d'apple...
encore merci a la pomme....


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

Avec Superdrive ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Ben voui

1300 avec lé 80Go les 512 de ram et le super drive....


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Mars 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Ben voui
> 
> 1300 avec lé 80Go les 512 de ram et le super drive....






 J'aime trop ce mac :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Une chance sur deux pour que l'ordi soit de bonne qualité
sans problème

allez on prie....

Quelqu'un a déjà eu des problèmes avec le refurb ?


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Il sera de bonne qualité,
prie plutôt pour avoir des options supplémentaires gratuitement (Mémoire, HD plus gros)


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

O tu sais plus gros que 80Go....
mais si ya un peu de ram en plus pourquoi pas je suis preneur


----------



## éloïse (10 Mars 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Bon la mon choix est quasiment fait.....
> 
> Ca va être le ibook 12"....
> Le seul petit accro restant est le choix du disque dur....
> ...



Bon achat... je pense que tu en seras content (moi c'est le cas!!!): mais n'oublie pas le conseil de Kertruc: le Refurb! tu auras, en plus de la joie d'obtenir un super portable, celle de l'avoir eu à moindre coût... 




_edit: oouups... dans mon élan, j'ai posté trop vite: je n'avais pas lu les deux pages après la première... désolée... en tout cas, c'est un super choix! Bravo!_


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Salut Eloise

Ben en fait j'ai utilisé le refurb
mais pour le powerbook 12" 
héhéhhéhéhé

I'm waiting for him...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

100Go


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

OOOOO de la ram plutot....


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Grande nouvelle il est 17h22 et j'ai reçu un mail
comme quoi mon nouveau bébé partai de chez apple.....


arrivée prévue dans mes bras mardi......

OOOO le weekend va etre long...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Et dire que je dois attendre le 3 avril :mouais: 

N'oublie pas les photos


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Yes g été checké par chandler pr les photos
m'enfin on va d'abord patienter un peu

Si je suis pa la je dirai a ma copine de receptionner et
de mitrailler avec l'appareil....


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Si elle peut avoir la photo du livreur  (combo)


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Oui on m'a dit que les livreur était très recherché...


----------



## cyrille3683 (10 Mars 2006)

salut,
le refurb c'est top
j'ai aussi fait de bonnes affaires
par contre, j'au déjà eu le 12 pouces Powerbook et je préfère l'iBook
kif kif écran mais solidité, autonomie et airport bien meilleurs pour iBook
reste la classe du Pb, le DVI, l'entrée son, le poids..
et puis iBook avec un dd rapide, ça marche aussi bien
mais bon, bienvenue chez mac, ça se fête!


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mars 2006)

Ben j'esper qu'il sera solide
parce que j'ai bien envie de le promenet partout avec moi
Et na


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

Un détail con avec le PB : les 512 (et contrairement à l'iBook) c'est 256+256...

Sinon, félicitations pour ton achat.


----------



## Bullwei (10 Mars 2006)

félicitation pour ton achat aussi et bienvenue dans la joyeuse communnauté des mac users 
pour ma part demain je vais m'acheter un petit dd externe de lacie a 250 GO car  les 40 de base de mon ibook sont déja quasi rempli en moin d'un mois


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Mars 2006)

Bon ben mon p'ti powerbook arrive demain
si ups ne raconte pas de bétise.....

Par contre pour mon plus grand malheur et le votre, je ne serai pas la pour la réception..... donc a mon avis pas de photo du livreur 

Enfin j'vous ferai des photos de la bete...


----------



## Pifou80 (14 Mars 2006)

Je suis étudiant en mathématiques et je fais (à peu près) le même usage que celui que tu prévois de faire avec mon ibook 12", je l'ai depuis 8 mois, et il marche toutjours aussi bien.

J'ai poussé la RAM à 768 mo histoire de pouvoir tenir 2 ans avec, sinon, le DD de 40 GO me suffit largement, il me reste 6go que je conserve en permanence (permet de copier un DVD rapidement), j'ai environ 10 go de musique et le reste de fichiers. Après, l'ibook grave des cd, et sur un cd, tu met largement plus d'un an de cours.

Je ne peut que te conseiller de le prendre, perso, la puce intel, je suis encore sceptique. reste l'écran, bah moi il ne me dérange pas, hormis quand je travail sur de la cartographie en PAO où là c'est un problème de taille d'écran (et pas de qualité).

Cette bécanne est excellente, sincerement, pour l'usage que tu compte en faire, je ne vois pas l'interet d'attendre une version plus performante. Le choix du 12" te permetra en plus d'avoir un ordinateur leger, discret dans un sac (et ça c'est important) puisque le mien rentre largement avec sa housse dans  mon eastpak et avec une autonomie qui déchire sa race.

Amuse toi bien!


----------



## Mactaly (15 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde

Juste une petite question... c'est quoi le "refurb" et on le trouve où ?:rose: 

Quant à UPS, j'espère qu'il y aura quelqu'un qui pourra réceptionner ton colis, sinon tu vas t'arracher le cheveux pour le récupérer (suis en pleine "négociation" pour qu'il me livre un Ipod, et c'est pas simple !!!  D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour lancer une pétition pour qu'apple change de fournisseur, suis preneuse   )

Sinon félicitations pour ton Ibook, j'ai switcher y'a plus d'un an pour l'ibook et j'en suis SUPER contente!!! C'est un bon compromis entre le top et le moins top ;-)


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

Mactaly a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Juste une petite question... c'est quoi le "refurb" et on le trouve où ?:rose:
> 
> ...



Dans le style je ne lis pas les sujets en entier  
1°- son ordi est réceptionné depuis hier
2°- c'est pas un iBook c'est un PB

Pour le refurb c'est en bas a droite de la page d'accueil de l'AS : produits reconditionnés. c'est des produits renvoyés pour cause des défauts ou autre qui sont réparés et remis en vente. 
Voili voilou


----------



## kertruc (15 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style je ne lis pas les sujets en entier
> 1°- son ordi est réceptionné depuis hier



Oui, et d'ailleurs on n'a plus de nouvelles !!


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et d'ailleurs on n'a plus de nouvelles !!


   
Et la fonction recherche !!!


----------



## kertruc (15 Mars 2006)

J'ai passé l'âge de jouer à cache-cache


----------



## Mactaly (16 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Dans le style je ne lis pas les sujets en entier



J'avais tout lu..... un post sur deux et en diagonal, bon d'accord....  

Merci pour le refurb


----------

